# Absicherung Frequenzumrichter



## #2p (25 Juni 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde

Würde gerne mit euch etwas darüber diskutieren:

Wieso sichern die meisten ihre FUs mit einem MSS ab? Ich hatte gerade letzte Wochen einen Zulieferer hier, der meinte das ja eine Absicherung mittels LS vollkommen ausreichen würde, da der thermische Schutz des Motors ja vom FU geleistet wird. Damit würde ein LS als Gerätekurzschlussschutz ja reichen. Wie steht ihr dazu?

So gesehen ist der thermische Schutz den der MSS bietet ja überflüssig.

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


----------



## Verpolt (25 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Ich verlass mich auf die Vorgaben des Herstellers im Handbuch.


----------



## M-Ott (25 Juni 2012)

NORD sind unser Haus- und Hoflieferant für Umrichter und die sicher ich alle mit LS ab.
NORD geben für alle Umrichter als empfohlene Vorsicherung Standardgrößen in träge an.


----------



## Zimbo30 (25 Juni 2012)

Auf jeden Fall auf das Handbuch zurückgreifen, würde sagen der Motor ist bei
richtigen Parametereinstellung ausreichend geschützt
Für den Fall  das du mehrere Motoren an
einem FU hängst, würde ich jeden einzelnen mit MSS absichern.

Gruß
Zimbo


----------



## Nost (25 Juni 2012)

Mir fallen da zwei gründe ein. 
1. Zur überwachung damit man weiss ob der FU Spannung hat (Geht aber auch über Störmeldekontakt des FUs und mittels Hilfsglied für die Sicherungsautomaten)
2. Hat man mehrere MSS nebeneinander die mit einer Kammschiene Versorgt werden passen sicherungen je nachdem nicht dazu


----------



## Oberchefe (25 Juni 2012)

Der Motorschutzschalter hat unter Umständen ein höheres Kurzschlussschaltvermögen.


----------



## Elektrikus (29 Juni 2012)

Wir sichern unsere Umrichter mit Sicherungslasttrenschalter ab. Wir bauen aber Anlagen mit Nennströmen 450A-560A. Mich würde mal interessieren wie Ihr den Zwischenkreis absichert. ?


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juni 2012)

Wir nehmen in der Regel auch MSS.
Gründe hierfür:

Höheres Kurzschlussschaltvermögen
Meldekontakte
Anreihbarkeit (Schwierig bei 3ph. LSS mit Meldekontakt)
Meist genügt ein MSS mit dem Nennstrom des Motors. Spart manchmal Querschnitt beim primärseitigen Anschluß.
Bei unseren Rabatten geringer Preisunterschied MSS / LSS.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M-Ott (29 Juni 2012)

@Dieter
Von ABB gibt es Meldekontakte, die nicht mehr seitlich angebaut werden, sondern an der Anschlussseite. Damit gibt es keine Probleme mehr bezüglich der Anreihbarkeit.


----------



## acid (1 Juli 2012)

Auch von Eaton gibt es solche Motorschutzschalter, diese Frontseitigen Hilfskontakte besitzen einen Öffner und einen Schließer.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juli 2012)

acid schrieb:


> Auch von Eaton gibt es solche Motorschutzschalter, diese Frontseitigen Hilfskontakte besitzen einen Öffner und einen Schließer.



MSS sind nicht das Thema. Da haben fast alle Hersteller was passendes. Bei Sicherungsautomaten sieht das anders aus!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juli 2012)

Bei mir sind Motorschutzschalter die erste Wahl, ich glaube nicht das mehr an Lagerhaltung
und Stammdatenpflege, den Einsatz von Automaten rechtfertigt. Ich setze nur noch Automaten
ein, wenn ich es mit Motorschutzschaltern nicht lösen kann zb. Sekundärstromkreise von 230V
Transformatoren, die allerdings kaum noch erforderlich sind. Oder wenn ich Motore mit Gleichstrom-
bremsen beschalte. 
Durch den Einsatz von MSS bekommt man auch ein einheitlicheren Schaltschrankbau hin, beim generellen
Umbau und bei der Verdrahtung.


----------

